# Moderator plea: Do NOT feed spammers



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

*Moderator message:*

Please, when you see a spammer or troll, do not interact with them.

Just report them.


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

But, daaaad!


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

:slap:


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> *Moderator message:*
> 
> Please, when you see a spammer or troll, do not interact with them.
> 
> Just report them.


Sorry Matt,guilty as charged.Couldn't resist it,the abbreviation was too big a temptation.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

OK!

But you must admit, some spammers are masters at deception. 

They have read many other posts. They have learned the rhythm. 

The spoon feeding of facts. They have learned the ins-and-outs. 

They pace themselves, causing the TAM respondents to almost have an orgasm trying to help them discover the cheating machinations of a Wayward Spouse. Or the answers to really bizarre actions of a lover. Unbelievable actions of a fellow ****-sapiens.

They do this because they have an Agenda. It excites them to fool the panel. So clever are they! 
They have their pud in their hand and they stroke with each blistering and hot reply.

In the end, it is a painful [no Vaseline] end.....at our end. Tearing the flesh of our hearts. 

Later, we find that it is nothing but the immature Wayward Wind, howling in the distance. 

Then, when the real wounded show up on our porch, in the dead of the night, we give them short-shrift. An ice cube is stuffed down their long throat....until a few posters goose "a real" truth out of the [as presented] lump of sulphur coal.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

SunCMars said:


> OK!
> 
> But you must admit, some spammers are masters at deception.
> 
> ...


It was a post advertising a spell caster.He had a long triple barrel name which abbreviated to ass.I couldn't help myself.😁😁😁


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Andy1001 said:


> It was a post advertising a spell caster.He had a long triple barrel name which abbreviated to ass.I couldn't help myself.😁😁😁


Oh Lord, I remember that one!

I find it hard to believe anyone is so gullible to fall for this tripe.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Andy1001 said:


> It was a post advertising a spell caster.He had a long triple barrel name which abbreviated to ass.I couldn't help myself.😁😁😁



Yeah, I intuitively figured that much [out].


An aside:

When someone hates you and wants to hurt you, they send out vibes laced with razor blades.

For the susceptible, they truly are harmful. The key here is susceptible. Most people are not.

Some spell casters are effective because they send back that energy. Or they "convince" you that you are now safe from others "bad thoughts".

It is psychosomatic, for sure. But, those that are capable of being harmed by outside forces believe and self-protect themselves through would be "Casters". By closing off subliminal suggestion from the ether.

The ether or !!

Scam it is. But real to the Neptunians.


----------



## Kivlor (Oct 27, 2015)

MattMatt said:


> *Moderator message:*
> 
> Please, when you see a spammer or troll, do not interact with them.
> 
> Just report them.


Yeah, you guys take away all the fun of toying with the spammers. I tried once, and my elaborate post was deleted. I was sad.

Here's a guy with a similar sense of humor to me, regarding scams.

It's way too long to post a copy & paste, but absolutely worth reading. I promise you'll be rolling laughing.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Looks like Amp is mowing down trolls left and right.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

It's getting hard to refrain from calling out a poster who is obsessively a troll. I just don't want to risk getting banned. 

As I write this I count 5 threads in the last 48 hours that are trolls. I can't prove it, but is so obvious.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

rockon said:


> It's getting hard to refrain from calling out a poster who is obsessively a troll. I just don't want to risk getting banned.
> 
> As I write this I count 5 threads in the last 48 hours that are trolls. I can't prove it, but is so obvious.


It's like waking up with your clothes off,you don't know what to say.😀😀😀😀😀😀😀😀


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

GTdad said:


> Looks like Amp is mowing down trolls left and right.


Yea, just noticed that. Go, Amp, GO!!





Edit:
Nice to see him active again.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

rockon said:


> It's getting hard to refrain from calling out a poster who is obsessively a troll. I just don't want to risk getting banned.
> 
> As I write this I count 5 threads in the last 48 hours that are trolls. I can't prove it, but is so obvious.




The 5 threads mentioned above: gone!!

Way to go amp.


----------



## RideofmyLife (Dec 18, 2015)

Kivlor said:


> Yeah, you guys take away all the fun of toying with the spammers. I tried once, and my elaborate post was deleted. I was sad.
> 
> Here's a guy with a similar sense of humor to me, regarding scams.
> 
> It's way too long to post a copy & paste, but absolutely worth reading. I promise you'll be rolling laughing.


Ooo, 

I can't click on your link since I'm at work (access denied!) but I use to do a little scam baiting, mostly the Nigerian scammers, and loved wasting their time and making them run in circles. There's websites out there just dedicated to wasting as much of their time as possible. Good times!


----------



## Kivlor (Oct 27, 2015)

RideofmyLife said:


> Ooo,
> 
> I can't click on your link since I'm at work (access denied!) but I use to do a little scam baiting, mostly the Nigerian scammers, and loved wasting their time and making them run in circles. There's websites out there just dedicated to wasting as much of their time as possible. Good times!


This guy lures them in, then goes full-tilt mad-hatter on them. Usually about the impending pony-induced apocalypse.

Here's a small taste of the fun:

"Ponies spell our doom. Ponies never misspell it. Ponies are the cute, non-threateningly-ethnic, but somehow vaguely unsettling cherubic spelling-bee-winners who never falter, Juda, and the word they are spelling is apocalypse. We need to tell the people. All of them, even Belgians. We need to tell them, Juda, and we need to make money telling them so we can tell more of them, possibly with pop-up advertisements and auto-play videos that are very difficult to close because it is human nature to turn your eyes away from a weeping weal upon our collective soul if you possibly can without clicking madly for ten minutes and shouting obscene gerunds."


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

rockon said:


> The 5 threads mentioned above: gone!!
> 
> Way to go amp.


Well, it is the End of May in the States; the kids are out of school pretty much and trolling about everywhere they can.

Sick lil turds. Don't feed them!

Amp is the Cinderfella of TAM. He sure cleans da house well!

Way to go Amp!


----------



## Kivlor (Oct 27, 2015)

Bibi1031 said:


> Well, it is the End of May in the States; the kids are out of school pretty much and trolling about everywhere they can.
> 
> Sick lil turds. Don't feed them!
> 
> ...


Indeed. Looks like a ton of "whack a mole" is going to be necessary this week. I've seen several threads this afternoon that I think look pretty suspicious. How are we supposed to ask for a Mod to check? Via PM? I feel dirty using the "Report" button, since it's just a gut feeling.


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

Kivlor said:


> Indeed. Looks like a ton of "whack a mole" is going to be necessary this week. I've seen several threads this afternoon that I think look pretty suspicious. How are we supposed to ask for a Mod to check? Via PM? I feel dirty using the "Report" button, since it's just a gut feeling.


Yes, by PM if you notice they (the moderators) are active at the moment. The report button works great too. Follow your gut on these ones too. It's usually spot on like a gut always is. Unless you have a bad gut picker that is...eek!


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Okay i will go to my room with out supper...dad. ;-)


----------

